# No OnePlus subforum?



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was looking and noticed I did not see any forums related to the OnePlus One phone. Is there any intention of adding one? Just curious... Thanks.


----------



## muzhik (Feb 4, 2012)

same here... this used to be great place to come by, i guess everyone now sits on xda or oneplus forum


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe not enough of them are out there yet. Perhaps after the invites go away and the preorder system is up and running. I like coming here, not that I don't like XDA but this has always been a friendlier place to learn and share.

Sent from my Android-powered OnePlus One via Tapatalk...


----------

